# Foaling signs,



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 17, 2007)

I know there are alot of newbies on the forum, :aktion033: who have been emailing me with ALOT of questions, I think it would be fun to do threads on some of the questions, and see what our other more experienced breeders can offer to help make foaling season a much more comfortable one for those who are new to this.




: For foaling signs,...the ones I watch for would be: the pointed belly, within about 48 to 72 hours before BABY arrives, they will move into the birth canel, and when you look at your jenny-you will definitely see a very pointy look to her, then check for relaxed muscles over the croup area, her vulva (under her tail :bgrin ) will seem like it is relaxed and larger,and longer, (if you ever check back there and find a discharge or a nasty smell..call a vet.) And then there is bagging up, which I dont really count as a reliable sign, since I have had jennys (and mares) that didnt get a bag until AFTER foaling, and others were bagged up weeks before. If they do bag (which most do) you can watch for waxing, but there again..I have had some wax and some that dont. If yours do wax DONT take the wax off. :no: I am sure there are alot of other signs as well, but these are just the ones I watch for ...anyone else. care to add?? Should we do a thread on imminent foaling now too? Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 17, 2007)

i am expecting my first two baby donkeys this spring so i am no help with the thread... except i can say that i will be reading it avidly for the advice!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 17, 2007)

*Ok, I agree with Corinne on the foaling signs, fortunately 3 of my jenny's always wax or go from clear to milky fluid from their udder before they foal. I do have some maiden jenny's this year so I will be learning with them. Every Jenny seems to be a little different.*

*Here's what I have for pics.*

*This is Belle 2 days/48 hours before she foaled Blessing in the winter of 2005 if you all remember that saga, she was suppose to be due in Oct. but didn't foal until Dec. 22. Lessoned learned NOT to leave the Jacks in all year long, even if you think they are bred, This Jenny never takes until her foal that is on her side is weaned off.*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 17, 2007)

Michele, Thanks for posting those pictures..the first one shows a perfect picture of the "pointed belly"



: I was referring to. Do you have any good pics of a actual foaling?



: I will do a thread on Imminent Foaling if you do? I really think this will help alot for the new owners of longears. I also forgot to mention in my post that it is about 100 times more common for a donkeys to have TWIN foals :aktion033: :aktion033: then it is for horses. From what I understand the survival rate is very high in donkeys :aktion033: . Wouldnt it be so nice if someone on our forum had twins?



: Has anyone on here ever had twins? :new_shocked: Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 17, 2007)

*I don't have any of a donkey foaling, always been to excited with my towels and foaling kit, that I usually forget the camera until they are out!LOL I did get really good pics of one of my mini mares this year foaling. I hope to get pics of one of the jenny's foaling this year. I think it would be very beneficial to have some good shots of that. As with the mini horses, you always want to see the white bubble! If you see red, it is a redbag and drop the camera and get the foal out ASAP.*

*I have never had twins, have heard of people with standard donkeys with twins.*

*This is a miniature mare, but this is what you want to see when they start foaling(white bubble).*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 17, 2007)

.....and just remember if you do have a RED BAG DELIVERY, that red sack is VERY hard to open, you cant just rip it with your hands, so its helpful to have a scissors or something sharp with you, but be so VERY careful when getting the bag open..and time os of the utmost importance with a red bag! I will go and start the imminent thread now...I have some pics but there on a video tape. Does anyone else have any good clear foaling pics of jennys? Marnie, Shawna??? ANYONE??? Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow...Great pics Michele





Fawn is sporting the pointed belly and in the last few days has begun to bag up....getting fuller each day.

Vulva is getting looser...

I am scared



: its been so cold.

Corinne...I have some birthing pics of Abbie....I need to download them...then I'll post them.

* I did want to mention the day before Bunny had Abbie...she had a slight discharge (watery pink) (did NOT smell)

at the time I chocked it up to birth being VERY soon.

I looked at it like, when we (humans) start losing our mucus plugs right before birth?

 She delivered Abbie apprx. 12 hours later.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 18, 2007)

[SIZE=8pt]THE FOLLOWING IS A PIC OF BUNNY GIVING BIRTH TO ABBIE[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]I HAD BEEN WATCHING HER FROM A DISTANCE...SHE HAD BEEN PUSHING FOR ABOUT 15-20 MIN.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]THE LOOK SHE IS GIVING ME IS...HELP!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]I TOOK THE PIC...PUT DOWN THE CAMERA AND WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM ME AND 2 CONTRACTIONS LATER ABBIE WAS BORN......AUGUST 20, 2006 @ 8AM[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt][/size] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]IMMEDIATELY GRABBED THE CAMERA AND TOOK THESE NEXT....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]I PUT DOWN THE VIDEO CAMERA AND LET THEM BOND BY THEMSELVES.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]I HAVE AN AWESOME VIDEO OF THIS MOMENT



[/SIZE]


----------

